# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Los mentalistas

## Agus

Hola,

Si os habeis fijado todos los mentalistas son bastante serios i por decirlo de alguna manera raros, porque realmente creo que si fueran un poco asi como más en plan humoristas no tendrian credibilidad.
Por tanto si por ejemplo yo estoy haciendo trucos con cartas i cuerdas y de repente hago uno de mentalismo, seguramente quedaria un poco mal y además poco creible.

¿Es mejor ponerle otra presentación o presentarlo como un experimento o algo asi para que no quede tanto como que le estas leyendo la mente?

Gracias  :Wink:

----------


## Joaquin Matas

Yo particularmente no tengo ningún inconveniente en combinar en una misma actuación magia y mentalismo. Tampoco cambio mi carácter al realizar un efecto mental. De hecho, casi siempre lo presento en tono humorístico para hacer más amena la presentación. Como todos sabeis en el mentalismo las fases expositivas suelen ser largas, por lo que me gusta hacerlas lo más amenas posibles. Al "adivinar" algo o al mostrar que una predicción es correcta, trato de hacerlo de la forma más convincente posible, pero no más que cuando hago desaparecer una moneda o muestro que la carta viajó al interior del cigarrillo. Para mi todo es magia, y no vendo una como más verosimil que la otra.

   Aunque es bueno intentar reproducir un fenómeno de la forma más verosimil posible, jamas vendo la moto de que tengo poderes auténticos. Y si alguno se lo cree... pues es su problema.

   Resumiendo... Si al mentalismo mezclado con magia. Cuanta mas variedad de efectos y emociones en una misma actuación mejor!!

----------


## jesus

hola, como estamos? yo creo que se puede intercalar tranquilamente juegos de cartas con el mentalismo,es mas estan unidos,se puede pasar de un juego de cartas como agua y aceite a otro de adivinar una carta por medio del mentalismo, que van unidos pues los dos son de cartas, y pasar a uno de adibinacion por medio del mentalismo que no tenga nada que ver con las cartas,pero esta unido al ultimo,sin tener que hacer un cambio brusco ni de actuacion ni cambio de personaje, si se hace una rutina un poco estudiada puedes ir de una cosa a otra pasito a pasito sin que nadie llege a encuadrarte de adivino ni nada por el estilo, pienso que hay que hacer creer ala gente en la magia,y que disfruten alo maximo tu actuacion.  
Pues eso que es un placer tenerte por aqui Juaquin Matas.

----------


## Manolo Talman

Yo pienso que para hacer mentalismo no tienes que fingir que has hecho un pacto con el diablo... ni parecer de una secta de frikis cabreados... acordaros como hacia mentalismo uri geller, o por ejemplo derren brown, para seguir un modelo mas actual, puedes estar mas o menos serio, pero hacer bromas, y sobre todo ser normal, recuerdo que uri geller iba de un tipo que "le pasaban" esas cosas...  despues de salir a escena anthony blake todo el mundo empezo a copiarle y a hacer mentalismo en plan "vampiro" y creo que es un error.
Sobre todo porque los tiempos han cambiado, lo que hace 10 o 15 años por no remontarme muy atras, la gente creia en ello a pies juntillas por la falta de cultura e informacion, hoy en dia hay que cambiar el chip... pero lo mas importante, darle ritmo, el mentalismo tiene que tener ritmo y no ser pesado, no se puede (creo) estar 10 minutos con un juego para luego que tenga un final mediocre... 

Otra cosa ademas es si haces magia y luego metes un juego de mentalsmo, veras como tu figura de mago se potencia... pero en cambio al reves no funciona, si haces solo mentalsmo no puedes hacer magia... bueno puedes, pero se va todo al carajo, la atmosfera que creas con el mentalismo es tan diferente, que al meter un juego de magia esta se rompe.
Yo personalmente he probado de todo, y actualmente solo hago mentalismo de escena... y te hablo desde el ensayo y error...  cuando digo de  todo es de todo ;-) y finalmente me quedo solo con mentalismo, para el publico no he visto nada mas potente que esto.
Eso si, tiene que ir con tu persona, y las presentaciones son mucho mas jodidas, tienes mas texto, tienes que transmitir mas, hacerles comprender que es un espectaculo y que se tienen que dejar llevar como en el cine... que tu no eres un medium del mas alla ni eres mas que ellos por tus "facultades" y sobre todo ritmo!, el mentalismo es mas ameno de lo que mucha gente se cree... solo hay que saber "venderlo"

Manolo Talman.

Un saludete

Manolo Talman

----------


## A.P.U.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vuestras opiniones, no hace falta que  seas n protegido por  diablo para hacer mentalismo, te tiens que adaptar a lo que le gusta a cada tipo de publico, más oscuro, más divertido, etc.. 
Sobre lo de intercalar trucos de mentalismo con trucos de magia, estoy de acuerdo con Manolo, un buen truco de mentalismo hace ganar mucho a una sesión de magia  (como apertura o como final por ej.  ) pero no al revés, porque se rompe el clima creado. También creo que la magia podría aprender del mentalismo y construir presentaciones para efectos , que sin llegar al mentalismo, tengan una buena historia de base sobre la que sustentarse. 

Un Saludo,
Albrt

----------


## JAVIER P.

Amigos magos:

El profesor Hoffman, en la introducción de su libro "More Magic", editado en Londres en 1890, nos dice:

"Entre las maravillas de la magia, antigua y moderna, los efectos de adivinación siempre han ocupado un lugar preferente. Para muchos, los más mágicos.
Una ilusión física puede ser el resultado de un mecanismo ingenioso, o de la destreza excepcional de una persona. En estos casos, el público está preparado para ser "engañado" por una habilidad extraordinaria, pero en lo que puede llamarse Magia Mental, por ejemplo, adivinar la suma de una serie de números desconocidos, o leer un mensaje secreto, para el profano parece que no hay posibilidad de truco, y sólo se lo explican mediante el uso de la genuina facultad de clarividencia."

Leída la opinión del famoso autor inglés, a más de 100 años de distancia, parece aún tener vigencia. No sé lo que pensarán mis compañeros de foro.
En el mentalismo se engaña a la mente y  no al ojo. Bueno, en realidad, en casi todas las ramas de la magia existe un poco de esto, pero en el mentalismo parece más acusado.

Saludos mágicos.
Javier.

----------


## zimurk

buenas colegas:
como todos han dicho, yo tambien creo que se puede agregar uno, dos , o tres juegos de mentalismo a tu repertorio y que ademas esto potencia muchisimo la impresion que causaras al publico.
pero algo muy importante es como vas enganchar tu juego. seguramente en el repertorio tuyo no son solo efectos detras de efectos, si no que cada juego tiene un cuerpo propio. bueno por medio de una introduccion pequeña puedes crear una atmofera justa para hacer lo que se te ocurra, no tengas el pre-juicio y animate a probar, luego cuentanos como te a ido.

----------


## Juan Jaume Maya

Saludos, mi pregunta seria : ¿en la planificacion de un acto de magia, que porcenaje de mentalismo debe incluirse?, si el publico es adulto o infantil, los efectos deben de ser seguidos o intercalados. Gracias

----------


## Tadeus

Buenas a to2, 

En mis actuaciones, vengo utilizando el mentalismo aproximadamente un 30% del total de efectos a realizar en la sesion, y la verdad es que me va bien, mezclar el mentalismo con los demás tipos de magia. Como se ha dicho antes, aumenta el nivel de credibilidad que la gente mostrará ante los demás efectos, ya que desde mi punto de vista, el mentalismo infunde algo mas de respeto por parte de los profanos que otras técnicas que utilizamos.

un saludo  :Wink1:

----------


## KarateDo

No estoy de acuerdo con que los mentalistas seamos serios. Cada uno tiene su forma de ser. ¿Acaso lo ves serio a Anthony Blake?y a Juan Ordeix?Saludos.

----------


## KarateDo

¿Por qué tan poca gente responde?no usan mas el foro?me registré para debatir y veo pocos mensajes. Saludos.

----------


## logos

> ¿Por qué tan poca gente responde?no usan mas el foro?me registré para debatir y veo pocos mensajes. Saludos.


            Eso fue lo que me motivó a escribir el post fijo de libros recomendados y a participar en otras áreas del foro para atraer personas acá...Realmente parece que somos pocos los interesados seriamente en el mentalismo...

----------


## KarateDo

Estoy de acuerdo.

----------


## KiKeNiCo

Puestos a reflotar hilos del pleistoceno, hacerlo aportando algo. Y para que no parezca un rescate inútil, todos aquellos que dicen que los mentalistas han de ser/son serios, no conocen al descacharrante *John Archer* o el mentalismo _telepatético_ de *Peter Gossamer y Hayley Taylor* (los Evansons pero en plan cachondo). Ahí queda eso: echadles un ojo porque merecen mucho (mucho mucho) la pena.

Hala, ya tenéis pa ir tirando.

¡Un saludo!

----------


## logos

> Puestos a reflotar hilos del pleistoceno, hacerlo aportando algo. Y para que no parezca un rescate inútil, todos aquellos que dicen que los mentalistas han de ser/son serios, no conocen al descacharrante *John Archer* o el mentalismo _telepatético_ de *Peter Gossamer y Hayley Taylor* (los Evansons pero en plan cachondo). Ahí queda eso: echadles un ojo porque merecen mucho (mucho mucho) la pena.
> 
> Hala, ya tenéis pa ir tirando.
> 
> ¡Un saludo!


  Y antes de ellos ya Robert Nelson hablaba de  "Comedy Mentalism"...pero yo estoy más con Waters que hace una crítica muy dura de eso...en fín...tal vez es mejor dejar morir de nuevo el hilo...

----------


## ALEX ALAN

"*Gary Kurtz*" tambien hacía un show plagado de bromas y chistes,ademas de ser muy visual.

----------


## winehouse

John Archer:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PIG28osHXhM

Gary Kurtz:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=REJxst4DZGk

Christopher Carter:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1G9lA7ZHtCw

----------


## Dario Piera

Hola,

Agus, discrepo de tu planteamiento. Una presentación bien estructurada puede dar lugar a comedia sin quitar credibilidad. Al menos ese es mi camino. En mi show, la gente ríe bastante y hago mentalismo (que no magia mental). Al principio cuesta, sobre todo por los "vicios" que se tienen como mago, pero todo esfuerzo trae su recompensa.
En el mentalismo, lo importante es que ese humor salga de ti, y no usar gags como el del "NO" o el dibujo del bebe y cosas así.

Es mas, pienso que hoy en día una presentación exageradamente seria puede en ocasiones despertar la alarma escéptica del público y ponerlo en tu contra.

Lo que sucede es que, en mi opinión, el humor en el mentalismo no puede ser el mismo que se usa en magia cómica, porque entonces si se le quita relevancia al efecto. Otra cosa es en un show de magia hacer un efecto de mentalismo, no has de mantener esa credibilidad necesaria como mentalista y puedes permitirte mas licencias.

Saludos

----------


## KiKeNiCo

> Hola,
> hago mentalismo (que no magia mental). 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Otra cosa es en un show de magia hacer un efecto de mentalismo, no has de mantener esa credibilidad necesaria como mentalista y puedes permitirte mas licencias.


Hete ahí el quiz de la cuestión: y por ese motivo, además, recíprocamente, si eres mentalista (y no mago mental), te puedes permitir otras ciertas licencias en cuanto a "cómo" lograr tus efectos: p. ej, no se te pasa por la cabeza -y a tu público tampoco- el tener que dar a examinar "los papelitos" para "reforzar" el efecto (por decir algo). 

Considero que hay que partir de la base de que, como mentalista, siendo tu herramienta la "mente", y siendo la mente un ente que evoluciona en el tiempo, así ha de "crecer" el artista que haga uso de ella: en los mundos que corren, Anneman sólo tendría cabida en un videoclip de Alex Ubago (un lugar triste, monótono y j*d*d*mente aburrido). Por eso Chan Canasta era como era, por eso John Archer es como es, y por eso uno de los referentes del mentalismo moderno es Derren Brown (es un decir: ¡no me echéis a las pirañas!): lo que no quita que uno siga siendo "actor" encima de un escenario, pero muy pendiente del registro.

Y en esa parte de no usar los "one-liners" gags, lo reivindico yo también, pero no sólo a nivel de mentalismo, sino de magia en general: si no eres gracioso, se siente; puedes hacer amena la presentación sin tener que tirar de gags que, no te equivoques, no son graciosos y, después de oírlos 3.873'6 veces, menos (a no ser que sea para darles una vuelta de tuerca, pero acuérdate del punto 1: no eres gracioso...). Y es que cada vez que oigo lo de: "coge una carta, la que tú quieras, jeje..." y veo una oscilando bajo la extensión, me lloran las lágrimas...

Por cierto, da gusto descubrir que hay vida (inteligente) en la seción de mentalismo.

----------


## Pardo

Esta claro que se debe a la personalidad de cada uno, como bien dices, si no eres gracioso, no intentes serlo, de la misma manera, si lo eres, no intentes ser serio, pues cada persona, tiene su forma de ser, y escomo debe explotarla en el escenario.

Yo, por ejemplo, no me considero gracioso, pero tampoco rotundamente serio, pues crteo situaciones, que no gags, en los que la gente se rie, y eso, en un espectáculode 2 horas de mentalismo, es bueno pra romper un poco la tensión, pra que no esten pensandoen todo momento, para que el público se relaje un poco.

En definitiba, que cacda cual explote su personalidad, es la forma en la que se sentira  mas comodo tanto el actuante, como el público.

Salud!
Pardo.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo opino igual que Talman.

Personalmente, hace años que dejé de intentar copiar el estilo de mentalista "vampiro" y usar el humor, que por otra parte brota de forma natural de un número de mentalismo. Siempre he tenivo vis cómica y me parecía absurdo no emplearla en un número de mentalismo.

El misterio viene bien si tu personaje es místico, ocultista o estudios de lo paranormal en plan hermético. El mío no lo es. Es un joven canalla que ha viajado mucho y visto muchas cosas. Y al que le han pasado una curiosa serie de anécdotas*. Por eso las cuento.

No se trata de copiar o de que el mentalismo _tenga que ser así_. Se trata de buscar y encontrar lo que en ti lo hace efectivo.

----------

